# Im having trouble identifying 1968 GTO radiator core cover parts



## par4n1 (Jan 28, 2010)

I am trying to buy all pieces needed after the installation of my radiator core support. I am having a difficult time finding an exploded drawing of all parts, part numbers and names. As of now my core support and hood release assembly are mounted. 

Below are pics of what I believe to be all parts needed to re construct up to the fan shroud. Do the below pics all fit together for the OEM look? 

I have the item in the first picture. I will need to buy one in the second picture but cant find a aftermarket repo and the last picture descriptions all say its for the chrome bumper edition and not the endura bumper. 
Any help is appreciated


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

Second picture is LeMans/GTO Chrome bumper
Third picture is GTO Endura

From the 69 Assembly Manual
Upper left corner shows the two different types
item 11 - LeMans Chrome
item 22 - GTO Endura


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

x2

correct fitting lower radiator brackets and cushions are always fun to locate ..
and correct top cushions with good nipples as they are 1 year also
like your shroud 
I hope you have them


----------



## par4n1 (Jan 28, 2010)

O52 said:


> Second picture is LeMans/GTO Chrome bumper
> Third picture is GTO Endura
> 
> From the 69 Assembly Manual
> ...


Tank you very much for this drawing


----------



## par4n1 (Jan 28, 2010)

BLK69JUDGE said:


> x2
> 
> correct fitting lower radiator brackets and cushions are always fun to locate ..
> and correct top cushions with good nipples as they are 1 year also
> ...


I had them at one time then we moved. Lord only knows
Cheers


----------

